# Should we make the move?



## mammyof1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Just looking for some advice from anyone living in canada at the moment maybe toronto or a big city 

myself, my husband and our 1 year old son are thinking of moving to canada as things in ireland go from bad to worse!!!

we are just looking for info on the quality of life / cost of living etc just basic info for now before we proceed. 

preferably anyone who has come from dublin would be fab with a small child

thanks

mammyof1


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mammyof1 said:


> Just looking for some advice from anyone living in canada at the moment maybe toronto or a big city
> 
> myself, my husband and our 1 year old son are thinking of moving to canada as things in ireland go from bad to worse!!!
> 
> ...


The quality of life is much dependent on how much income you can generate. What sort of visa would you be applying for and what do you both do for employment?
Toronto is not the cheapest city to live in but neither is it the most expensive in Canada.


----------



## mammyof1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> The quality of life is much dependent on how much income you can generate. What sort of visa would you be applying for and what do you both do for employment?
> Toronto is not the cheapest city to live in but neither is it the most expensive in Canada.


thanks for getting back to me. my husband is a carpenter and i'm a quantity surveyor but my husband would be the one working and i would be taking care of our son

not sure about visas yet as we havent looked into but something he could work with

just wanted to get a view from people who have moved from dublin / ireland to canada and settled there was it worth it and would they do it again??


----------



## Lindavid6 (Nov 7, 2010)

I have three kids and my wife is from Ireland. I agree with Auld Yin Toronto and Canada in general is not cheap although if you have a trade or profession you can earn good money and have a great quality of life. Canada is a land of opportunity and I love it here, my wife on the other hand would move back to Ireland tomorrow as she hates everything about Canada and will never have a good word to say about it, but she also realizes that the kids get to grow up in a relatively safe economically stable place. Yes there are things that bother me here as well but the positives far out weight the negatives.


----------



## LindaDoyle (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi mammy of one,
Im a mammy of 3 and we set out on the journey of going to Canada just over a year ago now. I think what you need to do is research the provinces first and decide where you would like to go, then you could do a reccie trip and see is it what you expected. Thats what we did. My husband is a mechanic and we live just outside Dublin, in Arklow, Co. Wicklow. We are going in about four weeks time when the kids finish school, my eldest is 13 and youngest is 5. We are heading to Winnipeg, Manitoba. 

Your husband will need a work permit to work in Canada so you need to concentrate on the provinces where he is most likely to find work and get an approved LMO. I wish u the best of luck in your endeavours and if i was to make the decision all over again I would have no regret. Ireland is not going to get any better for a long time and there is nothing as soul destroying as unemployment and no money. There are great opportunitie in Canada for both yourselves and the future of your child which was the other reason we decided to go. We would certainly recommend Canada to any Irish person thinking of wanting to make a better life, and my OH is a real home bird and I never thought a couple of years we would be doing this but anyone can do it if you set your mind to it. Let me know if you need any other info. 






Lindavid6 said:


> I have three kids and my wife is from Ireland. I agree with Auld Yin Toronto and Canada in general is not cheap although if you have a trade or profession you can earn good money and have a great quality of life. Canada is a land of opportunity and I love it here, my wife on the other hand would move back to Ireland tomorrow as she hates everything about Canada and will never have a good word to say about it, but she also realizes that the kids get to grow up in a relatively safe economically stable place. Yes there are things that bother me here as well but the positives far out weight the negatives.


----------



## maria's mammy (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for the info mammy of one, it's a great help & reassuring and give me hope. No easy & scary to decide to leave Ireland but I don't think we have much choice my partner is unemployed since November 2010 & looking around but no job & getting depress no worth it and we have a little 2.5 years little girl. Did you use a company to move furniture & bites & pieces ? We probably going to Ottawa in 2012.


----------

